# Snow



## UVSHTSTRM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hearing word that higher elevations and the northern mountains might see 10 inches of snow Friday night into Saturday....discuss.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2010)

Sugarbush May 1st!!!!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Apr 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Sugarbush May 1st!!!!



Heard Sugarbush looks like crap right now and heard that many customers asked for a refund.


----------



## soulseller (Apr 14, 2010)

I am eagerly awaiting corroborating reports.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Heard Sugarbush looks like crap right now and heard that many customers asked for a refund.



Crap: no.  Not sure who made that statement.  Considering that there is no snow, what is open is better than nothing.  I skied there this weekend and yesterday.  It fills the need.  Stein's is deep and edge-to-edge.  Snowball and Spring Fling are good.  The latter is almost edge-to-edge.  

Stowe, MRG, Bolton, Smuggs, and Snow are all closed.  

Would I pay $50 for it?  Maybe not.  I am a passholder.

As to snow, read *Roger Hill's Website.*  Good chance for some significant snows that would really help us!


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 15, 2010)

*wrap it up*

the bush will close sunday  .my season ended today,went mt wash yesterday  , our group and a few others had sick peel chutes  some with 50d pitches corned smooth awsome big mt stuff, almost went with rocker but took camber tools while in oakes heard chopper thought a little windy for that, next thing my phone rings . i find out  one of my buddys partners took a really nasty tumble almost one thousand feet. they evacuated him in a black hawk .  i watched skiers giong down off summit, into the ammo. iwould not ski icy windy exsposed    terrain  we hiked over to monroe brook hit a nice uncut gullie out . that is one big  mt it tells you wear to go you better listen .the guy broke his femur in 3 places and trashed his knee  check out teton lots  more info


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2010)

STREETSKIER said:


> the bush will close sunday .my season ended today,went mt wash yesterday , our group and a few others had sick peel chutes some with 50d pitches corned smooth awsome big mt stuff, almost went with rocker but took camber tools while in oakes heard chopper thought a little windy for that, next thing my phone rings . i find out one of my buddys partners took a really nasty tumble almost one thousand feet. they evacuated him in a black hawk . i watched skiers giong down off summit, into the ammo. iwould not ski icy windy exsposed terrain we hiked over to monroe brook hit a nice uncut gullie out . that is one big mt it tells you wear to go you better listen .the guy broke his femur in 3 places and trashed his knee check out teton lots more info


 

Is the English?


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 15, 2010)

Its Textish...:blink:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Is the English?



dumbass.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 16, 2010)

*sorry for my bad grammar*

:flag: im a  immigrant


----------



## powbmps (Apr 16, 2010)

Ground is white at my house.  Quite a change from 60 and sun at Killington yesterday.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> dumbass.



Takes one. Dude, some of it makes no sense.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2010)

STREETSKIER said:


> :flag: im a  immigrant



An immigrant.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Apr 16, 2010)

Mein Gross-gross-gross-vater war Immigrant.

I moya zhena i deti -- immigranty.

How bout you guys?

:flag:


----------



## Zand (Apr 16, 2010)

A couple inches on the ground here at LSC... already eclipsed the snow total for all of March (sad thing is that's almost true). LOVING listening to everyone whine.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe a half inch this morning, warming up now


----------



## polski (Apr 17, 2010)

The Fat Lady has laryngitis. Wildcat reports up to 10" at higher elevations - radar last night and Mt Wx Obs reports this morning indicate some sleet/fzra mixed in but the observatory forecasts another 6" or so of snow today into tomorrow, and at this point I'm not going to get too choosy anyway. 

Loading the family into the car and pointing it to North Conway this afternoon. Hitting Wildcat tomorrow for their closing day. Me in black/charcoal gray from helmet to Gotamas, skiing with two boys (one with bright turquoise pants - deadheadskier can tell you, you can't miss him)

Sugarloaf reports 2-3" with more light snow today. I haven't ruled out trying to get some spring skiing in up there toward the end of this week, weather and work permitting. I'll be very happy to get tomorrow in, at least.


----------



## polski (Apr 17, 2010)

and from today's avalanche advisory at tuckerman.org:



> The weather event that we've been expecting through the later half of the week is moving slower and is colder than initially forecasted. The summit picked up 9.5" (24cm) of 12-13 percent density snow as of 7am this morning. An additional 3-6" (7.5-15cm) of snow is expected today in the high mountains followed by another 2-4" (5-10cm) tonight and tomorrow which in total may add up to over 1.5 feet (45cm) by the end of the weekend.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 17, 2010)

Whoa, that was unexpected that they got that much that soon. Bad call by me on the Bush today. Looking at the Cat for tomorrow as accumulations should increase over night into tomorrow. Could be some of the best skiing in almost two months!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 17, 2010)

This rocks, tonight I scored a free pass to Wildcat!  Was going to go to SR but the cat seems to have gotten a lot more snow!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 18, 2010)

If anyone heads there on Sunday plse advise. Thinking or going on Monday for closing day. Thanks yall


----------



## polski (Apr 18, 2010)

ozzy said:


> If anyone heads there on Sunday plse advise. Thinking or going on Monday for closing day. Thanks yall


Go for it. Ample cover, excellent variety of open terrain. Should be primo spring conditions if the weather forecast holds.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2010)

SB got the short end of the stick...which is moot since they closed for the season yesterday.  They got maybe an inch down low and enough to cover the grass higher up.  Skied yesterday in rain at the base and snow up on top of the VH Double.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 29, 2010)

It's 11:28am(Thursday) here in low-lying Bangor and it's snowing, albeit the very wet/big flakes...mixed with raindrops...windy....  Am planning on the funding of solo canoe purchase and this is going on....
Saw yesterday the totals from the Green Mtns and Presidentials in NH.......:lol:


----------

